# New Frogman!



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought myself a new frogman sculpture today! i just had to buy him, hes ace, a bit expensive but ace, dont know if anyone on here have seen these guys before? but i took some new pics of him, he's called Winston, thought you might want to see.
i no a few people on here collect all things froggy, this is my 6th frogman sculpture now! 

Winston:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG! I love it :flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

:O :O he's gorgeous!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Just had a look at the website.....I need to go win the lottery :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

That is lush :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

DO NOT SHOW THAT TO GAZ1987.
He's a sculpture-hater.

Looks cool! :thumb:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> DO NOT SHOW THAT TO GAZ1987.
> He's a sculpture-hater.
> 
> Looks cool! :thumb:


AHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> Just had a look at the website.....I need to go win the lottery :lol2:


:lol2: yeah cheap arnt they!!! lol crazy price but i do like them!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: Theyre gaaaaaawjus! I like froggies, I have a little green one that I bought for like £3 on here-hes enough for me I think :lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> DO NOT SHOW THAT TO GAZ1987.
> He's a sculpture-hater.
> 
> Looks cool! :thumb:


Sculpture hater........ lol yeah but how can you hate this one its brill! think it looks cool 2 mate cheers


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

SWEEEEEEET:flrt:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> SWEEEEEEET:flrt:


cheers! it would make an ace real frog.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow - its absolutely stunning - love it and the other one in the background, and yes wouldn't he make a beautiful specimen if he was real, bet it's croak would be loud tho lol.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

titwillow said:


> Wow - its absolutely stunning - love it and the other one in the background, and yes wouldn't he make a beautiful specimen if he was real, bet it's croak would be loud tho lol.


 
yes he would be really loud, wouldnt have him in the bedroom thats for sure! glad you like them, the one in the background is called Inca a really beautiful gold colour with a lady bird on his head!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I likes a lot :2thumb:

I try not to buy froggy related 'stuff' because I know myself well enough to know I'd go bonkers & end up with a house full.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U named him after my dog, it's realy nice how much are these then?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OoOoOoO nice.........damm........might have to get one....see what you done.......there goes my new trainers I was planning to get..........oh well at least I will have a beautiful frog that isn't always hiding and that I can actually handle


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I likes a lot :2thumb:
> 
> I try not to buy froggy related 'stuff' because I know myself well enough to know I'd go bonkers & end up with a house full.


its so true, i didnt realise how many frog stuff i have until recently & was a bit amazed, looks good tho, i have even got one of them frog mugs which i have had for years. where an actual ceramic frog is sat at the bottom of the mug inside.

so funny once gave this to a friend of mine abd she scream when she saw the frog in her tea! 



jaykickboxer said:


> U named him after my dog, it's realy nice how much are these then?


oh their not cheap at all, they range from £200 up! you'll have to look on the web site www.frogmancollection.com wiston is his actually name ihe as his on certificate with his limited edition number & name



Bearnandos said:


> OoOoOoO nice.........damm........might have to get one....see what you done.......there goes my new trainers I was planning to get..........oh well at least I will have a beautiful frog that isn't always hiding and that I can actually handle


my mate did the same to me, posted me a retailers website and said take a look at these frogs, i was so impressed i just had to have one & that was it hooked! dont buy as many as i would like because of price but one a year is good! 
and its true who needs trainers when you can have beautiful frogs! :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh right I've got a olde tyme bully called winston, weird name for a frog, nice tho


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Ace

Saturday night fever!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Ace
> 
> Saturday night fever!


ACE is really cool but i would love this one:

Prince Charming


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone else have any of these?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> Does anyone else have any of these?


I couldn't afford one! haha


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nor me but I would love one. I have saved the site on the wifes laptop. Just hope she gets the hint!:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OOoOoOoO good idea........hopefully my husband will get the hint....yay for Valentines day......if not hint more and then yay for Motherday!!!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Nor me but I would love one. I have saved the site on the wifes laptop. Just hope she gets the hint!:whistling2:





Bearnandos said:


> OOoOoOoO good idea........hopefully my husband will get the hint....yay for Valentines day......if not hint more and then yay for Motherday!!!


you both have the right idea, i want temptation or prince chaming next, both are stunning but it will have to be next year with buying Winston, i also like to buy the uk specials. these are always low edition & the american market goes mad for them!


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I think its cool too!

Looks like it just jumped out of the Film "Avatar" and been eating too many Mushrooms.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> DO NOT SHOW THAT TO GAZ1987.
> He's a sculpture-hater.
> 
> Looks cool! :thumb:


Ipreferaflan or Harvey you queen, im going to knock the your teeth to the back of your throat you F:censor: girl. Like I said any problems PM me I will sort you out, your a waste of space.

Mrblue2008 - Sorry I dont wish to turn this into another episode and I will leave it there.

The frogs look great very nice, a great little prezzie for someone they would be.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Ipreferaflan or Harvey you queen, im going to knock the your teeth to the back of your throat you F:censor: girl. Like I said any problems PM me I will sort you out, your a waste of space.
> 
> Mrblue2008 - Sorry I dont wish to turn this into another episode and I will leave it there.
> 
> The frogs look great very nice, a great little prezzie for someone they would be.


Oh my word.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Where you get ya frogman?? went hunting for one today...don't really like buying my figs from the web when they cost as much as they do.......could not find a single shop that knew waht they were....pshhhhhhhh


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Where you get ya frogman?? went hunting for one today...don't really like buying my figs from the web when they cost as much as they do.......could not find a single shop that knew waht they were....pshhhhhhhh


that doesnt surprise me! loads of people still never heard of them, i buy mine from mulberry hall in york. really nice shop.

www.mulberryhall.co.uk

or check these out:

www.limited2art.com
www.goviers.co.uk
www.originalsjewellery.com
www.rafflesgiftcollection.co.uk
www.artychokes.com
www.westovergallery.co.uk
www.thecockatoo.co.uk

hope these helps, he actually did a tour last year when he brought a new frog out called electra & went to loads of retailers, but these are the only ones i can think of, westover gallery is a good one for seeing some really nice pieces! enjoy finding them!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all, 

I havent been on here for a long long time, been mega busy but i hope all is well in the froggy world! 

just thought i would share this, found a new frogman sculture i have to have look at this dude, tell me what u think of him:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Its lovely, I just looked at some of these things on ebay and they are like £400 :gasp:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its lovely, I just looked at some of these things on ebay and they are like £400 :gasp:


well actually this one costs £565 i think, but it all depends on weight, edition & time taken to produce, i have a few of these now, the most i have spent is £625 but they go up to around about £5000 so slightly expensive. i just love them tho.
this one i will be getting before the edition sells out, i have oredered a set of 7 costing £4000 for the set so am slightly:mf_dribble: mad:mf_dribble: but their ace & the set is limited to 50 worldwide!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:gasp::gasp::gasp: blimey! They are pretty though!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: blimey! They are pretty though!


yep they certainly are look at this dude i have just ordered:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I love this one.
Large FROGMAN Bronze Frog Sculpture "HIde and Seek" on eBay (end time 04-Aug-10 02:46:37 BST)


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I love this one.
> Large FROGMAN Bronze Frog Sculpture "HIde and Seek" on eBay (end time 04-Aug-10 02:46:37 BST)


oh god yeah a real stunner, hide n seek is a pretty large edition tho i think 5000 so one of the biggest, i have collected all the uk specials which are really rare now because are done in such small limited edition, go on treat yourself every frog fan should have a frogman! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

If I could afford it I deffinatly would! Maybe for christmas :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hello mr blue good to see ya about dude,truely amazing work,he does,we didn't look at the price so much as the shear amount of work that goes into themWOW,we both draw and paint occassionally that is real craftmanship,they probably work out at a bargin for the hours spent, now if we had the talent that that dudes got in just his little finger we could die happy ......WOW


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> hello mr blue good to see ya about dude,truely amazing work,he does,we didn't look at the price so much as the shear amount of work that goes into themWOW,we both draw and paint occassionally that is real craftmanship,they probably work out at a bargin for the hours spent, now if we had the talent that that dudes got in just his little finger we could die happy ......WOW


hi mate, 

yeah totally agree, i mean these sculptures are expensive certianly a lot of money but i agree when you look at the work thats been put into every single piece then you can understand the cost! 

its amazing to see how these are created for anyone who is interested click the youtube link here:


YouTube - Creation of My Frogman Bronzes 

am always on the look out for my next frogman, i might post some of my pictures of the pieces i have in the picture section, yes people i no these are not real! :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Stunning art, but not something i could afford to spend, if i win the lottery, i think i'll get me one of each though


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Stunning art, but not something i could afford to spend, if i win the lottery, i think i'll get me one of each though


 
yeah if i win the lottery i would do the same. i would have a house full of these & real frogs aswell! lol


----------

